# clerks /hero cross over



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i found this over at hm.com

http://www.extremely-sharp.com/direct/communitycenter_superhero.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That was pretty funny, thanks!


----------

